# Modin My Vg30e Need Some Opinions.



## furious max (Mar 4, 2004)

Was goin on guys. I'm think of doin some work on my 90se engine and need to know what i should get for the engine? I'm still doin some research on it. So for this is what i'm lookin at:

1. Jim Wolf cams
2. Jim Wolf ECU upgrade
3. Unorthadox UDP
4. pacestter headers or warpspeed y-pipe and B-pipe
5. CAI

Now i was also thinkin of gettin my head port and polished and port out the exhaust manifold and throttle body. Before all this i was thinkin of swappin my vg to ve. I know thats a lot of work and money but i want to make this car my project. I needed to know if it could of been done. as a matter of fact i did a search and i saw only one thread on this, thats what kinda changed my mind and work on my engine. Aight so these are my thoughts right now. WHat do you guys think? let me know give me some feedback on this thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Without totally going off on you, you're talking about 
1. $600
2. $1400 by the time you replace cams, springs, a couple new valves, top end rebuild...
3. $200 (minimum)
4. $500
6. $200

That's $2900 in mods to a $1000 car. Are you SURE you wanna do that-- especially when you can buy any bone stock 92+ 5 speed maxima and outrun it, even after all the mods.


----------



## furious max (Mar 4, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Without totally going off on you, you're talking about
> 1. $600
> 2. $1400 by the time you replace cams, springs, a couple new valves, top end rebuild...
> 3. $200 (minimum)
> ...


Sup matt aren't you from the org?


----------



## furious max (Mar 4, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Without totally going off on you, you're talking about
> 1. $600
> 2. $1400 by the time you replace cams, springs, a couple new valves, top end rebuild...
> 3. $200 (minimum)
> ...


1. 92-94 se around nj are about $3500 to $3800 and there hard to find. I've been on it for awhile and if you do find one it will have up to 200k or more.

2. I would get a 5- speed but i got a messed up back.

Can i do a vg to ve swap? Can it be done? Would it be alot cheeper? This guy around my way is sell a ve engine for $400 and tranny $500 don't know about wire harnesses or anything. I know i need them. Now you might be saying why doesn't this guy get the 92se like you mentioned? Like i said that car in good condition is expensive around here, unless i get a car wit lots of miles on it and work on the car. Now do you think thats worth it. Buying a car not knowing whats wrong with it? I know about my ride I've done work to it. Ive had it for 4 years. Maybe your right but i'm waying my options.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

VE to VG is possible.. just like dropping a V8 in there is possible.. but for the money it will cost you to do all that work, you will be better off buying a car with the engine already in it. keep watching, and you'll find one. The VG Auto Maxima is the slowest Maxima out there, period.. there's no point in modding it for speed.


----------



## furious max (Mar 4, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> VE to VG is possible.. just like dropping a V8 in there is possible.. but for the money it will cost you to do all that work, you will be better off buying a car with the engine already in it. keep watching, and you'll find one. The VG Auto Maxima is the slowest Maxima out there, period.. there's no point in modding it for speed.


 Theres one more thing i need to ask you. Can i send you a email or im?


----------



## reygarcia (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah he's from the .org.

matt, what ya doin over here? tired of the .org?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Furious, PM away....

Rey, the Houston Nissan group uses a forum on here for our correspondence (look at the bottom of the forum list).


----------



## reygarcia (Jan 19, 2004)

oooohhh, okay.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> VE to VG is possible.. just like dropping a V8 in there is possible..


just a little xaggeratin' there. it's much easier to drop in the VE than a V-8 
We measured. not enough room for my 350


----------

